# [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ Rule!



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

We are the [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$.

We did not order directly from TiVo.com in the first days. 

We did not pay full price plus shipping (and maybe tax too) only to find out we could get an $3 with Lifetime cheaper and faster from elsewhere. 

We did not buy it yet. We are waiting to see what happens with bugs, future features, price and etceteras. 

We are not pissed. 

We are not screwed. 

We are tranquil and satisfied, as much as any Chicken can be.  

Join us in our peaceful and welcoming enclave! 

[email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ Rule!


----------



## taba469 (Dec 8, 2002)

Do you know of a place where we can S3 w/ lifetime other than Tivo?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

taba469 said:


> Do you know of a place where we can S3 w/ lifetime other than Tivo?


First, thank you for replying to this desperately lonely thread.

I believe the answer to your question may be contained in the Universe at present.


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

Okay. I might as well check in. I haven't purchased one yet. So I am happy. I'm waiting till it gets down to a reasonable price of $299. And of course I want the features that are missing from this early version.

I am perfectly willing to wait for the next minor hardware version update (no software update possible) which will be the only way to get the old missing features and the new exciting features in the future at a considerably less expensive price tag.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

thwart said:


> Okay. I might as well check in.


You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave. 

Remember folks:

When you are ready to experience the bliss of S3 Worship without stress, our doors are open.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, I want a Series 3 TiVo for $599 (after double coupon days) and $199 lifetime transfer with TTG and MRV working and ESATA. I'll pay $30-50 for 4 to 5 year warranty. No Tax and Free Shipping.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Finally a thread for the rest of us. 

I'm really just waiting for solid TTG/MRV/TTCB announcements, but I'll join you guys anyway, it fits the criteria right?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, MikeS and MediaLivingRoom, you guys are in. 

Can you smell the lavender?


----------



## krypdo (Sep 13, 2001)

HDTiVo said:


> We did not buy it yet. We are waiting to see what happens with bugs, future features, price and etceteras.
> 
> [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ Rule!


Checking in...



MickeS said:


> I'm really just waiting for solid TTG/MRV/TTCB announcements, but I'll join you guys anyway, it fits the criteria right?


+1

I bet CCBs are the silent majority...


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

krypdo said:


> Checking in...
> 
> +1
> 
> I bet CCBs are the silent majority...


Yeap, People would ask me when is the HDTV Tivo coming out and I can FINALLY tell them it's here. BUT when I say it cost $799 they laugh, like "Are you kidding??!!"

So, Tivo.... Are you kidding???? $799 Comcast charges 9.99 plus 5.99 their version. Tivo what do the average person think?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> So, Tivo.... Are you kidding???? $799 Comcast charges 9.99 plus 5.99 their version.


WTF? That's as asinine as comparing the $40,000 purchase price of a Lexus to the $30 rental price of a VW.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I won't be buying an S3 until 2008 at the earliest, because that's when I'll be buying my HDTV and related equipment. Actually, I'll probably never buy an S3. By then it'll be the S4. 

Besides, I need to save $5K or so to upgrade my eyes, via Lasik, to HD.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep, I do not even have an HDTV yet. Also just have extended basic cable.
so for cable and 5 recording tuners and 700 hour of space I pay about 70$ a month total. I MRV all over the place and use TiVoToGo when on the run. Life is good here in SD land, except the football is not as crisp as a great fall Day.

Thanks again TiVo for the DT series 2, it fits my [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ approach to TV perfectly. :up:


----------



## AaRdVarK3 (Aug 12, 2003)

There's a not insignificant part of me that wishes I hadn't gone HD. It's been a pain in the ass to get it all set up, and all the fun stuff seems to be happening with SD content (TTG, SlingBox, iPod functionality, etc). The problem is once you get used to it, the thought of going back is pretty painful.

If I could just get the major networks OTA where I live, I'd be happy.


----------



## QVo (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm the baby chick then, because I'm "cheap, cheap"

My logic for waiting is a little different. I had Adelphia/MOXI which was pretty good, but after I got my 42" 1080P LCD my main driver was HD! I want to see EVERYTHING in HD!

So, I have AT&T, and bundled Dish Network, and got the ViP622 for $200, but they had a special promo of $10 back for 10 months, and $10 back for HD for 10 months, PLUS a one-bill bundle of about $7 that goes on until I cancel my service. So in 10 months the ViP622 pays for itself which isn't bad. My bill for Dish is something like $37 for HD Silver package for the first 10 months.

I think I get something like 25-29 HD channels, Food Network just came on (which my wife LOVES), HGTV HD, ESPN, Discovery, etc.

The two features I REALLY MISS from my DirecTivo days were the ploh-ploohp menu sounds, and the FFW feature that would show me a few seconds ahead and then go back a few seconds after I hit play, which always plopped me right back from a show's return from commercial break.

With the confirmation that TiVo sounds not working in DD 5.1 (I have an ONKYO 7.1), my MOXI's sounds didn't work in DD either (now I know why), there is only one feature I miss. I couldn't care any less about TTG, HMO, etc. That's what my Mac Mini is for. 

$800 dollars for one feature is pretty out there.

I'll switch back to TiVo for $199, and $19.95 a month, or $399, and 12.95 a month, with one year free. Then maybe I'll convince my wife to drop satellite and cable and go strictly OTA. (I'll have to pry her from Food Network in HD though - which is doubtful).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

*sigh* I guess I'd better hang out here with the rest of you l00sers for a while.


----------



## Lenarro (Mar 4, 2005)

cluck


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

I love a high value at a dirt cheap price. My Price is $599 for an S3


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

I might as well join the club too. I really want a S3 but not at the $800 price point. I have lifetime on my S2 now and I'm even willing to give up the lifetime transfer option at this point (it would take me ~6+ years to break even anyway assuming the MSD price stays the same). Once all the major retailers start getting it, especially the large (discount) retailers like Amazon.com, Wal-mart, etc. then the price will come down.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

QVo said:


> I'm the baby chick then, because I'm "cheap, cheap"
> 
> My logic for waiting is a little different. I had Adelphia/MOXI which was pretty good, but after I got my 42" 1080P LCD my main driver was HD! I want to see EVERYTHING in HD!
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm playing the waiting game too...so this mac mini, I have an extra powerpc version sitting around idle, what can I do with it? Could you point me to that forum please?


----------



## rmryan (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm in, too. I'm a little worried about SDV, but I'm really just waiting for the price to drop. I have both a S2 and a SA8300HD from TWC. The SA has far and away a better picture but it's just not a TiVo. People try to tell me they're the same thing but they just don't get it.... 

Oh, well. Just waiting for some HD TiVo lovin' It's coming. Soon. Really.


----------



## echodave (Dec 27, 2005)

[chuckle] If you feel like the S3 isn't all it's cracked up to be, do what I did: take the $1,000 you would've spent on the S3 + transfer and buy your wife something sparkly and pretty.

Trust me, you'll enjoy the results better than anything a Tivo can even do for you. It's way better than anything on TV, even on pay channels, even in High Def


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Due to unexpectedly high demand, your memberships are a little slow in processing. You will get a confirmation email by the end of Monday.

But remember, [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ don't stress, we glide past these 'problems' like seals on an ice flow.


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm with you guys.

It's not that $800 is a lot for the device. It's that $800 is a lot for the device that after 91 days if the hard disk fails....you are basically out $800.

Too much money to put too much faith in a part that *WILL* fail.

OTOH, if they leased them like cable companies for like $20/mo with service fee included, I would do it in a second. That way if it bailed out, I would get another one right away like cable. Crap, I would go as high as $30 a month without a care in the world.


----------



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

Heh, I went over to Best Buy and got a new S2 DT instead, I got the open box $84 plus $190 rebate discount.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

brywalker said:


> I'm with you guys.
> 
> It's not that $800 is a lot for the device. It's that $800 is a lot for the device that after 91 days if the hard disk fails....you are basically out $800.
> 
> ...


A hard disk failing is the least of my worries. $100 and you're back in business.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MickeS said:


> A hard disk failing is the least of my worries. $100 and you're back in business.


$80 and you're talkin' 300GB


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.pricewatch.com/hard_drives/766911-1.htm

WD2500BS

Serial ATA 250GB 16mb cost only about $75 to 90!!!

Why does it still cost so much for the S3 hard drives of that size are cheap.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Why does it still cost so much for the S3 hard drives of that size are cheap.


To contemplate this is to contemplate the meaning of _our _ existence.

Bonus [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$' feature:

500GB hard drives on $pecial for $80 end of year.  :Ohmmmmmmmm:


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Yes, I want a Series 3 TiVo for $599 (after double coupon days) and $199 lifetime transfer with TTG and MRV working and ESATA. I'll pay $30-50 for 4 to 5 year warranty. No Tax and Free Shipping.


Why not throw in parallel hard drives and 4 tuners (recording 4 shows at once). And oh, I'd like it to have a little skillet on the time that heats up and I can make breakfast while I watch TV too. And how about...

...

Now THAT'S a wishlist!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> http://www.pricewatch.com/hard_drives/766911-1.htm
> 
> WD2500BS
> 
> ...


I recall reading that the internal drive is e-sata and not IDE like on the S2. Might make a small difference in price.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, SATA is often $10 to $20 cheaper than PATA these days. Sometimes more.

Hard disk storage space is cheap - you can get it under 30 cents a GB (based on newegg pricing last week).

Chris.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Serial ATA 250GB 16mb cost only about $75 to 90!!!
> 
> Why does it still cost so much for the S3 hard drives of that size are cheap.


Because the guys who picked the specs for this thing are supply-side [email protected] Chicken [email protected]$tard$ who want to make a profit.


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

MickeS said:


> A hard disk failing is the least of my worries. $100 and you're back in business.


I am well aware of the price of hard disks. But there is no proof whatsoever that these new TiVos will be hackable. In fact, I would bet dollars to donuts that cablelabs insures that its not possible for certification.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

brywalker said:


> I am well aware of the price of hard disks. But there is no proof whatsoever that these new TiVos will be hackable. In fact, I would bet dollars to donuts that cablelabs insures that its not possible for certification.


I'll take that bet.

See http://www.weaknees.com/series-3-hd-tivo-tcd648250b.php

You owe me two dozen donuts.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

There's a difference between "hacking" and "upgrading".


----------



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

The price and the lack of TTG/MRV are keeping me from jumping on the early adopter band wagon. These factors are also making me look again at giving the Comcast HD DVR a spin. Especially, since I may actually get some sort of TiVo software update. If I still find that really want a S3, all I have to do is wait. The price will come down.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bidger said:


> There's a difference between "hacking" and "upgrading".


He clearly responded to my reply about upgrading disks.

Donuts, please!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> $80 and you're talkin' 300GB


Yeah, but I included the shipping.


----------



## QVo (Sep 6, 2006)

kensteele said:


> Yeah I'm playing the waiting game too...so this mac mini, I have an extra powerpc version sitting around idle, what can I do with it? Could you point me to that forum please?


OT a bit - but just wanted to reply to kensteele:

My mac mini basically does everything that their recently announced iTV does, except of course, it's a full fledged computer. The new Intel mac mini's have dvi & digital audio out so I still get everything in Dolby 5.1...BUT, if your PowerPC's OS X version doesn't have Front Row, you might still be able to upgrade the OS and buy the little remote at cheaper than their iTV component. But if it does, and if you have the remote also, then you're set. You can do music, movies, and I use mine as my dvd player, too, upconverts nicely. My wife loves watching picture slide-shows on it, which you can assign any music track you want to...etc, etc... http://www.apple.com/macmini/frontrow.html

That'll definitely take the sting out of holding out for an S3...


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

sommerfeld said:


> Because the guys who picked the specs for this thing are supply-side [email protected] Chicken [email protected]$tard$ who want to make a profit.


Profit Profit whats that let them eat cake!


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I'll check-in with the cheap squad. I don't think I'll be plunking down my dough until it hits the $499 price point (with a stock 500GB). I haven't decided yet whether or not TTG is a dealbreaker.

Besides, I've got to buy a HDTV first.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

It's not the price I have a problem with (I mean, cheaper is always better, but I paid $600 for my first S2, so I can handle an $800 dual HD tuner S3), but the lack of MRV.

I thought about keeping an S2 in my main A/V rig, but realized that, without MRV, TiVo just wasn't offering me enough over what my Moxi already gives me to justify the expense. 

I was initially very unhappy, but now feel just fine sitting and waiting for price drops or feature additions, or, hopefully, both.

TiVo is wonderful, and I am jealous of all those enjoying the S3 goodness right now, but it just didn't make enough sense for me at this particular point in time.

If that makes me a cheep chicken barstard, then so be it!


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

599 is what I'll pay for green eggs and ham.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Today's Special Event:

*Meditation on eSATA Session*

Come in and stay awhile.


----------



## TiVoPhish (Mar 12, 2003)

Cluck.

I'm not buying (yet)... just watching. I want to see when FIOS will be offered in my area. I'm waiting to see how DVRs from other companies improve. I'm interest to see what Apple does. Though everyone told me I'd hate it, I'm satisfied with the SA8300hd for now. Would love to go back to TiVo, but seeing as it would take me almost 6 years worth of payments to cablevision (for the 8300) to get to the S3 price + service, I don't see enough of an advantage at the moment.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVoPhish said:


> I don't see enough of an advantage at the moment.


I sense a vision coming your way in about 4 months.


----------



## joysbox (Jun 27, 2003)

Hello, my name is joysbox and I am [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ 
it has been 4 months since my last full price purchase....

I will be able to wait until 1 week before my best buy lifetime giftcard goes dead.

j


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

This is too funny.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't have a HDTV, HAVE DirecTV now, not going to get a series 3 for a LONG time most likely


----------



## Celusil (Aug 13, 2002)

taba469 said:


> Do you know of a place where we can S3 w/ lifetime other than Tivo?


weaknees has an authorized offer apparently, I received an email from them and it's also posted on their website


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Crrink said:


> It's not the price I have a problem with (I mean, cheaper is always better, but I paid $600 for my first S2, so I can handle an $800 dual HD tuner S3), but the lack of MRV.
> 
> I thought about keeping an S2 in my main A/V rig, but realized that, without MRV, TiVo just wasn't offering me enough over what my Moxi already gives me to justify the expense.
> 
> ...


MRV is what has me on the fence. If I could replace my SciAtl DVR with HD Tivo, and watch downrezzed HD shows on my S2 in the bedroom, I would be in at the $799 price. Right now I really hate the fact that I have to go down to the living room to watch some of my favorite shows (I refuse to record the same stuff in two locations).


----------



## SpeedNut (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm proudly joining the club.

No TTG + MRV = Stupid lifetime upgrade deal for TiVo. Lets give people a year of S2 service for free, but you can't watch anything from each other's unit! Fantastic!

The price with the current feature set has to come WAY down, since my local cable DVR (Echo Passport dual-tuner HDDVR) costs me $2.99 a month.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TCF crashed on me. Wrong thread


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Don't have a HDTV, HAVE DirecTV now, not going to get a series 3 for a LONG time most likely


Though the clarity of your view may not be all it can be, you will find peace in old traditions.


----------



## QVo (Sep 6, 2006)

That's what happens for being an early adopter...I just got a second confirmation e-mail from the [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ Rule! Fan Club saying that they had shipped my T-Shirt, Mug, and Cap package.

I ordered it days ago - they finally decide to let me know. The fan club logo better not look stretched either - I am paying for high resolution silk screening here.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, we're barely set up.

We've got only one room.

No To Go cups for the coffee.

And no extra storage space.

But we're still


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

I've been reading this forum for the yuck factor but this tops the cake. 

But no [email protected] here. Just not a Comcast customer. And to think "our" big **** $torm is the 6.3 update fiasco for our DirecTV HD Tivos.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

annenoe said:


> I've been reading this forum for the yuck factor but this tops the cake.
> 
> But no [email protected] here. Just not a Comcast customer. And to think "our" big **** $torm is the 6.3 update fiasco for our DirecTV HD Tivos.


Even passive resistance can be overwhelmed by forced updates.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

QVo said:


> OT a bit - but just wanted to reply to kensteele:
> 
> My mac mini basically does everything that their recently announced iTV does, except of course, it's a full fledged computer. The new Intel mac mini's have dvi & digital audio out so I still get everything in Dolby 5.1...BUT, if your PowerPC's OS X version doesn't have Front Row, you might still be able to upgrade the OS and buy the little remote at cheaper than their iTV component. But if it does, and if you have the remote also, then you're set. You can do music, movies, and I use mine as my dvd player, too, upconverts nicely. My wife loves watching picture slide-shows on it, which you can assign any music track you want to...etc, etc... http://www.apple.com/macmini/frontrow.html
> 
> That'll definitely take the sting out of holding out for an S3...


Thanks for the reply. I do have Front Row on my PowerPC macmini, went thru that whole ordeal awhile back...  I guess I should work on this project while I wait for the S3 situation to improve.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

So why "break down" and order...

In the interests of the Temple and its Followers, we felt compelled to experience the true path to receiving an S3.

So we ordered an S3/VIP with the 7-10 day ship warning and FREE (CCB :up: ) shipping to a different shipping address from our billing address. We spare no effort in stressing TiVo Co's order/fulfilment technology to its limits. 

Since we are on tour of the Northeast this week, and we don't give a CCB Damn when the thing shows up, there was no need to fork up the $ on shipping, and no worry about crankiness over delivery date.

Finally, we could no longer in good conscience justify not being able to participate in such scintillating threads as 'Does the scaler really suck so much,' etal.

Fear not Temple Members. This S3 is only a trial run. Its going back in 30 days from whence it came. The Temple Elders will foot the bill on return shipping. 

In the extraordinary circumstance that the S3's Karma so engulfs us that we can not return it, well the Universe _is_ expanding after all.


----------



## QVo (Sep 6, 2006)

This is like when Jimmy Swaggart said "I have sinned..."

Or, like all those people still driving around with those "Kerry-Edwards in 04" stickers.

Will the last person to leave [email protected] Chicken [email protected]$tard$ Club Headquarters please turn off the lights.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

May I join your temple? I need sanctuary! Like all of you, I was waiting for the Third Coming of the TiVo. When the Temple Elders announced the price of admission, I was disillusioned and cried out in anguish. I want to wait for a price drop, but the temptation is sometimes too much. It is calling to me. My precioussss...

It also helps that I have the help of the goddess Spousia to convince (more often scold) me from dropping to my knees and $799 to receive this path to HD enlightenment.

I have no use for MRV at the moment since we only have one HDTV. Maybe TTG will make more sense when we can burn the massive files to Blu-Ray or HD-DVD. I just want a TiVo that records HD, but at that price I can wait.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> In the interests of the Temple and its Followers, we felt compelled to experience the true path to receiving an S3.


For shame!! 



The path to CCB enlightenment is fraught with peril and temptation, I suppose ...


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Stone him!!!

Oh wait, I'm not officially a member.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

So a few days later the Temple receives an email announcing confirmation of our order and containing a threat to send another email notifying us when it actually ships. Fortunately there is no estimated shipping date, so we are guaranteed not to be disappointed.

Now winding up our Northeast tour, we envision shipping around the time we arrive back at base camp. This should afford time to open mail and pay bills before the distracting influence of a new arrival sends the staff into a frenzy.

Somehow our personal CCB account was charged sales tax to the billing state  instead of the shipping state (which is 0 :up: vis a vis TiVo); some uncontemplated human interaction is therefore inevitable in the near future.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> Fear not Temple Members. This S3 is only a trial run. Its going back in 30 days from whence it came. The Temple Elders will foot the bill on return shipping.
> 
> In the extraordinary circumstance that the S3's Karma so engulfs us that we can not return it, well the Universe _is_ expanding after all.


Oh, how the mighty have fallen.

It is fortunate for your soul that when the CCBs cast you out, the RFBs will welcome you into the fold, embracing you like the prodigal son, and handing you a tumbler of very fine Scotch.

Join us, you wayward CCBs. We hold no grudges. All may worship at the alter of HD and surround sound.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Oh, how the mighty have fallen.
> 
> It is fortunate for your soul that when the CCBs cast you out, the RFBs will welcome you into the fold, embracing you like the prodigal son, and handing you a tumbler of very fine Scotch.
> 
> Join us, you wayward CCBs. We hold no grudges. All may worship at the alter of HD and surround sound.


A proverb contained in the most ancient of Temple Texts warns: Don't count your [email protected] Chicken$ before they've Price Matched.


----------



## brywalker (Nov 13, 2002)

Well with the DRM nonsense, I will NEVER be buying a S3. So I guess I will be the last one here.

Please pick up as much as you can before you leave. I don't want to be left with all the trash.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

He he ... I switched sides this afternoon and am in the process of setting-up my S3. I didn't pay Retail either, and there're ongoing benefits. All in all, I'm happy.

Jury's still out on the Lifetime transfer from my lone Lifetime S2!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me ...

[Kramer]I'm out Jerry![/Kramer]


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> A proverb contained in the most ancient of Temple Texts warns: Don't count your [email protected] Chicken$ before they've Price Matched.


The Proverb has come true. The original $800 S3 is going back in exchange for a 15% off TCS S3 plus another $30 off the 400GB upgrade kit.

To those that have left, may the peace you found here carry you through your wise purchase decision.

To those that have recently entered, welcome, and please bus your trays when exiting the dinning room.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> the *dinning* room.


Huh? It didn't seem THAT noisy while I was here?!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> We are the [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$.
> 
> We did not order directly from TiVo.com in the first days.
> 
> ...


So how many of you are buying the $250-$300 HD TiVo??


----------



## sammydee (Sep 24, 2006)

Just ordered mine. I never ordered an S3; been making so with a Comcast Motorola DVR until now. Can't wait to be rid of it. But $800 was impossible to justify. But I bought this one in the first 2 hours it was on sale. Don't let me down, TiVo!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

You know, the Temple had fallen on hard times recently. The Elders were spending much of their time in the hot tub, having little else to do.

However, we are always here to treat all comers - refugees from the S3 price wars, sufferers of the _I've got to order the TiVo HD @ 12:01 AM_ syndrome, and what have you.

We've opened up a new *Regrets & Recriminations * program

Today's seminar: 
_Living with Falling Prices: How MCard Support Could Help_​


----------

